# Tournaments, Fairs, & Taverns - Coming Soon



## RangerWickett (May 1, 2002)

I know things have been going a little slowly, but let me assure you that we've been working.  TF&T is at the layout designer now, and should be on the digital shelves by mid-May at latest.

Okay, get this, when we first envisioned Tournaments, Fairs, & Taverns, we thought it'd be about 32 pages, with two dozen or so games, and some quick tips on implementing them in your game. Since then, we decided to expand quite a bit. We had to bring in a second writer to handle the extra workload, and we had to lament that we only contracted our artist for 7 pictures. 7 pics for 30 pages is pretty good, but for a ~70 page book, it'll be a bit sparse.  Actually, it's 71 pages in manuscript form, so it might be much more once formatting and layout is done.

Here's a quick run through of what's in TF&T. 

*Drinking rules (and a wide menu of alcoholic beverages). 
*Guidelines for how to handle gambling. 
*Useful skills for various games, including a full detail of Knowledge (gaming and gambling). Advice for cheating. 
*A simplified (we hope) system for running tournaments with hundreds of competitors. 
*Three sample locations (a tournament, a fair, and a tavern), which provide plot hooks and a quick way to make use of the book' games. 
*Advice for running games within the game. 
*A handful of sample entrees and performers for quick taverns. 

And now for the games. We tried to keep each game's mechanics simple, so it could be used to represent a myriad of games. For example, the card game rules could be used for poker, spades, go fish, or even Magic: the Gathering. 

*Arm Wrestling 
*Card and Dice Games 
*Drinking Competitions 
*Long Throw 
*Races (foot, climbing, swimming, vehicular, mounted, etc) 
*Strategy games (chess, checkers, Axis & Allies) 
*Archery Tournaments 
*Bear Wrasslin' 
*Duels 
*Field Lists 
*Jousts (including rules for qualifying events) 
*Drinksmash (orcish game where you take a drink, then hit another person; last one standing wins) 
*The Tree Game (derived from a real Native American game, where archers try to knock targets out of trees) 
*Drunken Daggers (get drunk and toss daggers at a target; the catch is that you and your opponent both stand in front of the targets, so you have to miss the person and hit the target) 
*The Everyman's Fireball (firebreathing tricks to try to burn mock-ups of monsters) 
*Gin and Rabbits (a drinking and card game) 
*Stageless Play (D&D in D&D) 
*Trollbridge (variant of king of the mountain) 
*Baal'meral'ruun (a magic-user's version of football/basketball, where spells are encouraged; stats for a sample team are included) 
*Conjuration Combat (a magical cockfight involving summoned critters) 
*Forms (spellcasters take turns shapeshifting into different forms, trying to outdo each other) 
*A Dragon's Gold (people operate a cloth Dragon costume to defend a hoard of stray and baubles; festival game) 
*Board Tumbling Game (based on a game popular among servants of noble lords several centuries ago in Europe, you try to throw a rock to tumble a board). 
*Squashgoblin (10-ton boulder, tunnels filled with scarecrows that resemble Goblins, and a race against another team to squash the most Goblins) 
*Temperature Climbing (magic metal ladders that can heat metal or chill metal at will; try to climb them without letting go in pain) 
*Tripstep's Ladder (another ladder game [screwy, ain't it?], where stepping on the wrong rung causes all the rungs to briefly vanish; reach the top for a prize) 
*Tower of Castilo (one person plays the Sorcerer, who stands next to his Tower [a barrel] and defends it from the Gnolls [other players] who throw spears and catapult ammo [balls and small beanbags] to try to knock over the tower) 

Our projected release date is May 12th, give or take a week.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 1, 2002)

WOW! 


Sounds good. Can't wait.


----------

